
Computer Scientists Are Stunned by This Chicago Professor’s New Proof - lseemann
http://www.chicagomag.com/city-life/October-2015/Why-Computer-Scientists-and-Mathematicians-Are-Stunned-By-a-Chicago-Professors-New-Proof/
======
ColinWright
It's true that this is a really, really big theoretical advance, but it has
almost _zero_ impact on P vs NP. It's been believed for a long time that graph
isomorphism is "close to P" for some suitable definitions.

And this story has been discussion here on HN many many times over the past
few weeks.

So this is a nice article about a seriously major breakthrough, but take all
the P vs NP speculation with a huge handful of salt.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion from 3 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731022)

